# Bringing back from hamm



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a quick one, anyone know about bringing rodents back from hamm, plus what about the pymgy hedgehogs ?? Anyone knows the laws on this ?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

rodants are fine to bring back but the hedgehogs will need 6 months quarentine.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

you can bring as many rodents back as you can pursuade UK Customs are your "pets" if they think you're going to sell them they will be confiscated but it's never happened to me and I've bought back hundreds of guinea pigs from Holland and Germany :2thumb:

I'm probably going to bring back 15-20 small furries from Houten in April :whistling2:


----------



## Bri. (Mar 16, 2008)

Rodents have been included in the Pet Passport Scheme for several years now. Previously it had just included cats and dogs. The DEFRA website lists examples of common rodents that are covered by the scheme, and some Customs officers have insisted that these are the only ones included though this is not the case.
You may be asked to prove that they are your pets, as mentioned earlier. If there is a commercial aspect then you may have to go through Balai. It all depends on what you want to bring in, and the numbers involved.


----------



## Reptileaddict (Jul 30, 2009)

as enola says aph need 6 month quaranteen


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Just to clarify, APH dont need quarenteen if you do it via the Bali Licence. The terms are they you have a vet on the sellers side to clarify health etc and a vet on the buyers side to again, clarify the health when they get in the country. These vets have to be recognised and know what they are doing etc, However if you do it this way, quarenteen isnt needed, its all above board and you can guarentee health of them as you have had 2 vet checks


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucy_ said:


> Just to clarify, APH dont need quarenteen if you do it via the Bali Licence. The terms are they you have a vet on the sellers side to clarify health etc and a vet on the buyers side to again, clarify the health when they get in the country. These vets have to be recognised and know what they are doing etc, However if you do it this way, quarenteen isnt needed, its all above board and you can guarentee health of them as you have had 2 vet checks


 
Have you details of the Bali License you can pass on? never heard of it just and seems interesting


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i brought 2 aph back from hamm and went through customs with no probs and no mention of any quarantine from the customs officers 1 of the officers even held 1 of the hoggs so it wasnt as though i tried to sneak them in the country i gave full disclosure to customs and they didnt care about the aph.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked here it has some info on it and i would presume they will be right as they do it all the time. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/whats-ltd/441001-buying-mammals-rodents-hamm-houten.html


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

it is illegal to just bring hogs in, they need 6 months quarentine unless using the balai licence
if you brought them in with quarenteen then youve broke the law and risked bringing rabies into the uk


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just out of intrest, do they have larger exotics such as skunks at Hamm? I know you will need to also quarentine these but just out of curiosity and intrest? Are they exotic rodents and mammals there alot cheaper?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Just out of intrest, do they have larger exotics such as skunks at Hamm? I know you will need to also quarentine these but just out of curiosity and intrest? Are they exotic rodents and mammals there alot cheaper?



Hamm was full of hedgehogs, some looked very cute, very soft. Did not catch the actual name of them. There was a few furries but not much compared to other times. 

Houten had a few furries, some foxes but no opossums, which we was expecting to see. They did however have a guinea pig exhibition in the next hall, have never seen so many fancy guineas in my life.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see the piggies :no1:


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Hamish said:


> i brought 2 aph back from hamm and went through customs with no probs and no mention of any quarantine from the customs officers 1 of the officers even held 1 of the hoggs so it wasnt as though i tried to sneak them in the country i gave full disclosure to customs and they didnt care about the aph.


If i were you I'd take that post down TBH.... even if you werent challenged at the dock you can still be challenged now and the animals seized or PTS


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

im going to houten too... does anyone know apart from aph, what else needs quarenteened?

Im just looking for small mammals tho!


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> im going to houten too... does anyone know apart from aph, what else needs quarenteened?
> 
> Im just looking for small mammals tho!


Anything besides rodents and reptiles I believe bud... waiting for info on this 'Bali License'?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

exoticskeepers said:


> Anything besides rodents and reptiles I believe bud... waiting for info on this 'Bali License'?


The best way to find out is to contact DEFRA directly. They do ask your contact details before addressing your questions, personally I found them very informative and they emailed the Balia directive to me.

There were small rodents at Hamm and Houten.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hamish said:


> i brought 2 aph back from hamm and went through customs with no probs and no mention of any quarantine from the customs officers 1 of the officers even held 1 of the hoggs so it wasnt as though i tried to sneak them in the country i gave full disclosure to customs and they didnt care about the aph.


After reading this I bet they're not going to make that mistake again..
:roll: :bash:


----------

